# Before and after



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

*BEFORE* I spent an HOUR pulling each seed from all over Boston's ENTIRE BODY (including his little boy parts! )










*AFTER* I spent an HOUR pulling each seed from all over Boston's ENTIRE BODY










Now I know why I needed to handle him all over when he was younger. On the upside, Boston was very patient with my pulling everywhere. What a good boy. 

If anyone knows what type of tree these seeds come from, it would be great to know. The pods were empty and very very sticky.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have no idea what they are from....we had some on Lady this weekend....got any weaping willows near you?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Boston, bet he secretly loved all your gentle grooming and attention.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

@Amanda - it definitely wasn't weeping willows. I know what they are, and there are none in the park!

@Julie - he actually fell asleep at one point, snoring slightly! But he really didn't like the ones that were stuck between his paw toes (do they have an official doggie name???)


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh I wish Vincent was like that :/ we made sure he got used to being handled but he is a MASSIVE fuss pot and gets grumpy when his nap is disturbed...


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor boy  It is great to hear that he sits nice and still for you though and lets you take them out.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor Boston, yes definitely lots of touching ,really does pay off when it comes to grooming. And especially cuddle time xx


----------

